# water leak in corrado



## mahoneytom (Sep 8, 2008)

i`ve got water leaking into the passenger footwell on a 94 corrado .when i take out bottom glovebox water seems to be coming down back of bulkhead.i think the leak could be coming under plastic seal at bottom of windscreen.this has two screws either side but seems to be stuck down with sealant aswell .anyone else have this problem and know way round it cos i dont know how easy to get replacement part if i brake it.any suggestions welcome


----------



## zero9nine (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: water leak in corrado (mahoneytom)*

Not sure if you've gotten an answer to this yeat but the drain in the rain gutter under the hood at the base of the windshield is probably clogged. Common problem.
John


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: water leak in corrado (zero9nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zero9nine* »_Not sure if you've gotten an answer to this yeat but the drain in the rain gutter under the hood at the base of the windshield is probably clogged. Common problem.
John

Yes, I would try this first. Clean out the leaves or other debris.
If this is not the problem, other possibilities (if your car is so equipped) are:
1. Sunroof drain hose is either clogged or disconnected, and water is draining down the windshield pillar onto the floor.
2. The air-conditioning evaporator drain is clogged and it is full of water. The water is splashing out any time you turn a corner or stop.
3. The windshield seal is leaking.


----------

